# Wheel question: mavic en321 or sun Rhynolite?



## fixitman (Mar 26, 2011)

I am 6'2", 230 pounds. Mostly XC riding on a hardtail. I cant decide between these two wheel sets.
Mavic en321 or Sun Rhynolite. Both would be on Shimano XT hubs. The Mavics are $10 more, but that $10 doesnt mean much to me if they are better wheels.
Any input?


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't have any experience with the Sun Rhyno Lites, but I've been riding a Mavic en321 wheelset with XT Rear Hub and Quando 20MM front hub I bought from BycycleWheelWarehouse, and I've been thrashing the **** out of it for the last 4 months and their still damn near true. I am also a heavy rider, 5'9" 240lbs.


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

6.0", 275. Been riding the Rhyno for 6 years on a hard tail. I jump, do drops, ride HARD, lots of bumps, logs, ledges, stairs, whatever. I'll ride anything. Wheels are the one thing I've never had to worry about. I true 'em once a year or so, just like I shower once a week whether I need to or not, and they beg for more.  

They are heavy and ugly, just like me, but if I want to shed weight, I'll do it off my butt and keep the wheels strong. :thumbsup: 

My 2 cents.

I've had great success with Mavic too, so I don't think I'm dogging them. I was just surprised that my stock wheels on my ride held up so well over the years.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a set of rhyno lites for my tandem. They have held a lot of weight without problem. No experience with those particular mavic rims.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Both are good, but I'd take the Mavic rims for the simple fact that getting tires on Rhyno Lites can on occasion be a seven wheel b!tch (I've owned both).

Plus the 321's look better


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm going through the same delima and it is so agonizing! I've ridden the Ryno Lites for the past 4 years and they are awesome, but ugly. Only had them trued like 2Xs in a 4 year period and that was only because the rear was very slightly out of true - did not affect the ride at all. I weigh 250 at the moment and I know they will stand up to my riding, but I wanted a disc specific rim this time to match better with my new bike. I'm torn. I like the look of the Mavic 321's but I know and love the performace of the Ryno Lites. I don't know much about the Mavics and I'll be pissed to buy them and have to true them every week, like I'm doing with my stock Mavic 117's laced to some cheap Shimano hubs on my new bike.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

As far as strength, etc., I doubt you would notice a difference XC riding (this from rider who rides XC and other stuff at 290lbs top weight at one time). I haven't tried the 321's, but they have a very good rep. I have some wheels with Rhynolites XLs and they are great wheels. But it is usually the build that makes the difference (loose spokes on a fairly new wheel is a sign of a poor build).

But, as mentioned, some tires are very tough to get on a rhyno, whereas, if the 321s are similar to other Mavic rims, tires go on fairly easily. Can make a big difference if you get a flat in the middle of nowhere (even if the tires have stretched a bit).


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

I’ve been riding Rhino Lyte XL’s cross country hardtail, one set for over 10 years (with XT hubs) and one for about 3 (with Hope’s). I’m about 240, not a hardcore rider at all, but I don’t think I’ve ever had to true them. And I think they look great.

Be aware that Rhino Lyte’s and XL’s are not the same thing. I can’t remember what the difference is, but I wasn’t aware of it when I bought the last set and ended up sending them back because I didn’t like them as much as the ones I’d been riding.


----------



## fixitman (Mar 26, 2011)

So far, I am leaning tward the mavics. I am not entirely sure why lol. Maybe its because I had a set on my Road bike wayyyyyyy back in the mid 80s (MA40s, freaking bomb proof road wheels!). Or maybe its the look, though I feel a bit silly deciding something like this because of the way they look. I guess both wheels are good.
Keep the comments coming!


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

I've never had problems putting tires on my wheels.


----------



## SteveCompfs (Apr 27, 2010)

300lbs here and have been riding Rhynolites for about 2 years now. I abuse them with drops and hard cornering on a daily basis. The wheels are still true after all that time! As mentioned before- they're ugly as hell but they sure do the trick.

-Steve


----------



## bigearl (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rims*



fixitman said:


> I am 6'2", 230 pounds. Mostly XC riding on a hardtail. I cant decide between these two wheel sets.
> Mavic en321 or Sun Rhynolite. Both would be on Shimano XT hubs. The Mavics are $10 more, but that $10 doesnt mean much to me if they are better wheels.
> Any input?


I myself had the Rhynolite rims and strongly recommend this rim!! I scaled out at 308 when i started riding and they held up just fine. XC on a hardtail anywhere and everywhere!! I Oh, i now scale out 190


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

clydecrash said:


> As far as strength, etc., I doubt you would notice a difference XC riding (this from rider who rides XC and other stuff at 290lbs top weight at one time). I haven't tried the 321's, but they have a very good rep. I have some wheels with Rhynolites XLs and they are great wheels. But it is usually the build that makes the difference (loose spokes on a fairly new wheel is a sign of a poor build).
> 
> But, as mentioned, some tires are very tough to get on a rhyno, whereas, if the 321s are similar to other Mavic rims, tires go on fairly easily. Can make a big difference if you get a flat in the middle of nowhere (even if the tires have stretched a bit).


+1 :thumbsup:

I have been up to 300lbs myself and the 321's have held up great. I'm not much of an 'air time' type rider but do ride XC and AM type stuff with them. My son is borderline clydesdale and has had great results with the 321's I built up for him.

This is just another day in the life for his 321 wheelset (I have lots more similar pics of his 321's in action):


----------



## fixitman (Mar 26, 2011)

en321's won out. The rhinos were probably a better deal, being a bit lower priced. But the ratings were a bit better on the 321's, and they look nicer :thumbsup: 
Ugh, cant believe I let appearance be a factor, but there yah go! Oh, and the tire changing.
$178 shipped. 
Thanks for all the input!!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

bongo_x said:


> Be aware that Rhino Lyte's and XL's are not the same thing. I can't remember what the difference is, but I wasn't aware of it when I bought the last set and ended up sending them back because I didn't like them as much as the ones I'd been riding.


-Rhyno Lite...27.5mm wide, pinned seam, 550g
-Rhyno XL...29.2mm wide, welded seam (stronger), non-machined brake track, 550g


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 321's and RynoLite XLs and the 321s have held up much better!


----------

